

Ask HN: Are you a founder with a physics background? - voorloopnul

(in the founder context) I&#x27;m wondering if there are startups doing physics, and if are physicists doing non-physics.<p>Or anything in between...
======
27182818284
I was a physics background doing a non-physics startup. (Not anymore,
cofounder took over my share) I think having a physics person as a cofounder
or in the initial few hires is a decent idea. The STEM background is there,
but with a slightly different outlook on the universe than, say, other STEM
fields. For example, you get a little of the classic "Don't say 'reflected
acoustic wave.' Say echo!" attitude. (Well, I mean I guess you can get that
attitude anywhere, but I see it more often with physics people)

